# Surefire Bike Lights --Updated



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 28, 2009)

I finally quit being lazy and started my Bike light for my Cannondale.
It consists of 3 Surefire Weaponlights up front and an L2 Head running direct drive from a single RCR123 in one my 1X123 cell "Ribber for your Pleasure" bodies as a brake light. A short length of rod was tig welded to a washer and mounted to the caliper to activate a pressure switch mounted on a custom bracket. A red filter is used to signal when I am stopping. The light is wedged under my seat and has never come loose..so far.

UPDATED with new pics. 

The 3 weaponlights up front are 2, X200's that accept E-series heads and an M103 in the center. I went to ****s sporting goods and bought a few sections of picatinny rail. Fortunately they were thick and worked perfect for this project. One of the X200's has a plug-in tailcap (XT07) with the combo constant ON and pressure switch (SR07)mounted within a thumbs reach on my handle bars.

The mount took a hell of a lot longer than I thought it would and I'm still not finished!:shakehead A section of box aluminum was used as the main center mount for everything. One side of the box was cut off and a section of picatinny rail was mounted up top to allow the M103 to sit inside. Two more sections of picatinny rail were used on either outter side of the box to mount the two X200's. The front screws holes for the rail are slotted to allow up and down aiming of the X200's. There are two holes cut out of the side of the mount to allow a finger to turn the M103 ON/OFF.

UPDATE: I made a new slider switch so it is easier for me to actuate the M103. I machined it using my drill press and a file and finished it off with 4oo grit sandpaper. I will be making a small lever to make it even easier to use.
PICS ADDED: 


The biggest pain in the *** was making the handle bar mounts. A hole saw was used for one and the other was done by hand with various files and what not...SUCKED!!:scowl: I still need to finalize a few things before it is completely done but its close enough to share some pics. I might end up making a carbon fiber valance to hide all the clutter on the handle bars and make it look nice....we'll see.

I also finally bought a helmet. A Nitecore EX10 GD is secured with a rubber band and fits pefect in one of the airflow slots. I can also flip the sun visor over the top of the EX10 and it gives an amazing cut-off for oncoming traffic. Only problem is, that light is reflected into my face. Maybe a black velvet liner will cut down the glare.


Anyway, on to the pics..It looks a bit ghetto now. I'll update pics as I finalize and paint it.

















Handlebar mount and light mounts












Brake light lit up






L2 head running DD of a single RCR123, custom tailcap to allow the use of remote pressure switch






The brake light pressure switch and arm that activates it.






New Helmet with Nitecore EX10






The Material used to make the mount:






The parts assembled:






M103 disassembled to make new slider switch:






The section of rod from old lawn furnature I dismantled years ago...glad I kept it around!






I machined this on my drill press with a file!






Much easier to press now.:thumbsup:






Both X200's and the M103 attached to the mount:


----------



## Mettee (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

That is pretty pissed off looking I like it. I always see guys mountain biking here in AZ and I laugh at their wussy bike lights


----------



## Changchung (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

Very good idea for the break light...:twothumbs


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

That brake light activation is pretty cool. What is the year/model of your Cannondale? It appears to be a Rush Lefty but I would like more information as to color scheme and production year. Very nice setup you've got there. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

Hi,

I saw with another tread you made the x200 P60 compatible with some modification.

But now how did you get the: *"X200's that accept E-series heads"?*

With the New Malkoff E-Series bezel it would be awesome to get a X200 and screw in a Malkoff E-series bezel along with his MC-E warm drop-in:twothumbs

How did you make the X200 E-series compatible?

Edit: found it
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/203088

Thank you,
Jose


----------



## koala (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

I like your HAIII lefty and the digital giro. 
Can you adjust the beam individually or do you have to move the three at one time? How about a dynamo for regenerative braking


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

Thanks for the comments guys!

Bruce, it is a Rush Lefty. I'm gussing model year 07-08?

Vincent, The two outside rails are able to aim up and down and lock into position. I slotted the front hole to allow this movement.


I disassembled to M103 to make the slider switch longer, thus making it easier to turn ON/OFF while riding. I made the new slider out of a section of rod from an old lawnchair I striped years ago. I machined it using my drill press and a file! Lol! It does what its supposed to. I also sanded the mount parts to make it look nice. I haven't decided if I'll paint it or not.

Pics have been added to the first post.


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*

Nice pics- must be bright as!
I also like the subtle message to would-be tool-borrowers.....


----------



## toby_pra (Jun 30, 2009)

We need some beamsyhots in the night!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Meganoggin (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Surefire Bike Lights*



ICUDoc said:


> I also like the subtle message to would-be tool-borrowers.....



+1 on the tool box message.

The bracket sure looks industrial - do you do anything by half measures DaFab?

I think I will try and steal your idea though... just need some picatinny rail.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 30, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> We need some beamsyhots in the night!!!! :twothumbs


 



I actually did go out riding last night around 3am to try to get some beamshots. Just before I got the the beamshot location, it started raining. 
Needless to say the beamshot session would have to wait and I was soaked by the time I got home. I had 5 lights on the handlebar last night. All of them got drenched with water and the tires did a good job of throwing water everywhere. No water intrusion as expected.

I went to Island Lake park and rode the trails the other day with the lights attached to see if any problems would arise. The lights stayed in place just fine and the mount didn't move at all.

If the rain holds off tonight I'll get a beamshot down the road.
Depending on what heads are used, the bikes light puts most car headlights to shame..:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi DaFab! 

Cant wait to see some shots...hope it will not rain!  :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi DaFab, I just found this thread because of the your post over in the "bicycle pics" thread.

What a fantastic job you did with this set-up. Now all we want is a few beam shots...lol 

Ok, I have to ask the question, what does that rig weigh? It looks like it could survive being mounted on a pro moto-crosser's CRF450R!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 9, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I machined this on my drill press with a file!



Coolest part of the build, DaFab. Simulating machine work with basic tools and pieces of lawn furniture = :thumbsup: Looks like it _turned_ out (pun intended) great!

BTW, can I come over and borrow a few tools when you're not there?  :nana:


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally got some Picatinny rail and a mount, not so beefy, but what do you think DaFab?






:green:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 20, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!

Simplicity at its finest...the mount I mean....thats cool!:twothumbs

That Light is SWEEET lookin!oo:
Whats up with it?

Does it work well?


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 20, 2009)

The light is a TLS T5 with a MC-E emitter 2 x 18650 or 4 x 123's. It literally stops oncoming cars in their tracks on narrow lanes! :devil:

I just used a half round bracket from a polytunnel (we manufacture them) to mate to the rail - el cheapo from DX.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

That's so awesome!

:twothumbs


----------

